# Who Else is Attending Fastivus?



## billyb_at_borla (Apr 11, 2014)

Borla Exhaust will be on board to showcase our new systems for the Mark VII including downpipe, diffusers, and full catback exhausts. Hope to see you all there!! Be sure to get a Borla Exhaust on your ride and come say hi!

http://www.borla.com/volkswagen-exhaust-systems/


----------

